# request in JSP Seite ?



## hauke1981 (26. Apr 2007)

Wie kann ich es machen das ich auf einer JSP Seite eine art filereader einbauen kann.
Muss das über requests geschehen? Bin noch recht neu in diesem Gebiet, also mit JSP arbeiten. 
Habe über einen filewriter eine textdatei erstellen lassen und wollte diese nun auslesen und den wert der enthalten ist auf der JSP Seite ausgeben lassen.
Wie muss ich das implementieren?

Grüße


----------



## HLX (26. Apr 2007)

Dir fehlt scheinbar noch das Grundverständnis für die Servlet-Technologie. Das solltest du dir zunächst mal aneignen. JSP ist nicht mit 2-3 Sätzen erklärt.

Nur soviel: der Java-Code deiner JSP-Seite wird komplett serverseitig verarbeitet.


----------



## hauke1981 (26. Apr 2007)

Hab schon einiges an Benutzerbüchern und Tutorials über JSP gelesen,
ist aber dennoch alles noch recht neu für mich.

Mein Frage war deshalb, ob ich einen FileReader in eine JSP implementieren kann. 
@HLX kannst du mir ein geeignetes oder Gutes Tutorial empfehlen? Hab schon oft gegooglet aber nie was wirklich gutes gefunden.


----------



## HLX (26. Apr 2007)

Du kannst in JSP alles implementieren, was du in auch Java implementieren kannst. Wie das gemacht wird erfährst du z.B. unter www.jsptutorial.org.

Da die Verarbeitung serverseitig erfolgt arbeitet der FileReader natürlich auch ausschließlich serverseitig. Lokale Dateien kannst du damit nicht lesen. Bei lokalen Dateien kannst du z.B. via Datei-Upload von HTML dein File auf dem Server ablegen und dann über den FileReader anzeigen lassen.


----------



## hauke1981 (26. Apr 2007)

Dann müsste ich dann auch den FileWriter so anlegen das die datei dann auf dem server abgespeichert wird. 
ich hatte halt das problem das ich den filereader nicht richtig einbauen konnte auf der jsp seite, hab den kompletten dialog dann mal in die dafür notwendigen tags <% %> geschrieben hatte aber das problem mit dem ausgeben des textes.


----------

